# CPC w/ 3 yrs. Exp. in Multi-Specialties, Texas or Remote



## jodihouston (Jul 19, 2009)

To Whom It May Concern:

My name is Jodi Burchett and I am a Certified Professional Coder with 3 years experience in a hands-on coding and billing environment. I have extensive experience with Physician Coding, Inpatient/Outpatient, Same Day Surgery, OB/GYN, and other specialties. I also am proficient with insurances and their guidelines, such as Medicaid, Medicare, BCBS, United Healthcare, and other miscellaneous insurances.

When any job presents itself to me, I complete all tasks at hand with the upmost efficiency and quality. I am confident that my skills and experience would truly make a difference for your company. I have attached my resume in Microsoft Word format for your review. Please feel free to contact me if you have any further questions. Thank you in advance for your time and consideration!

Sincerely,

Jodi L. Burchett, CPC

(903)286-2512
jodiburchett@hotmail.com






801 E. Corsicana St. Apt. #467  Athens, Texas 75751
Phone (903)286-2512  E-mail jodiburchett@hotmail.com

JODI BURCHETT, CPC
Summary of qualifications	
	[ 2009 ]	American Academy of Professional Coders	Dallas, TX
CPC- Certified Professional Coder, AAPC Member, ID#01102625
	Over 3 years of billing and coding experience for multiple doctors in a clinic that does Family Medicine, OB/GYN, and Hospital charges
	Extensive knowledge of Medicaid, Medicare, BCBS, and other insurances
	HIPPA compliant/knowledgeable
	Proficient with computers and software (Word, Excel, etc.)
Education	
	[  2009  ]	American Academy of Professional Coders	Dallas, TX
CPC (Certified Professional Coder Course, final score 96)
[  2001-2003  ]	Dallas County Community Colleges	Dallas, TX
Basics and other required courses, approximately 58 credits.
[  1997-2001  ]	West Mesquite High School	Mesquite, TX
High School Diploma, with Honors on the Ex² program.
Professional experience	
	  7/31/2006 to Present  	Lakeland Medical Associates	
Medicaid Billing Clerk
	Post charges and payments for 11 doctors, plus additional insurances. Handle all claims and appeals.
Additional professional activities	
	Multiple Seminars for Medicaid, Superior, and other insurances.
Objective	
	Seeking employment to utilize my skills from home or remotely, preferably at home. I am also considering relocation. I would like to gain as much experience as possible to enhance my coding skills. I am looking for long-term employment, full-time or part-time.




References Available Upon Request


----------

